# Whats the most popular race?



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

I am just getting into Fantasy WH ( Skaven ) and I was wondering what the most popular race is. I see there is 3 types of Elves, so I am thinking that Elves are the most popular? ( Never like Elves....look forward to fighting them )

Also, What race does the "power gamer" play? I have no desire to be one, but I am curious to what race is considered the most powerful ( in this edition )


----------



## Thatguyoverthere (May 1, 2010)

Most popular army that I see people using would definitely be Skaven.

Hard to choose a single best but I think that top armies right now are (no particular order) Skaven, Dwarfs, Empire. Coming up next I think Lizardmen, Dark Elves and Daemons (again no particular order). 

They all work pretty well with the current rules, which seem to favour big infantry units and overwhelming magic (Dwarfs excepted of course).

Several of the power gamers around where I am use Skaven. One also runs this gunline Dwarf army that I haven't yet seen beaten.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

In terms of tournament wins, without special rules (like certain HQ's and items blocked) then Chaos Daemons would be top, followed by High Elves. Purely because they have two of the most powerful characters in the game. Kairos Fateweaver (Daemons) and Teclis (High Elves) both are magic users and have not just insane stats, but access to multiple magic lores (Loremasters as well!) and kick ass special rules. Kairos I believe can make any unit in his influence area re-roll failed to hit (maybe wound) and Teclis causes Irressitable Force on any double WITHOUT causing (my minds completely gone this morning, is it Miscast?).... unless of course it's a double 6 which he suffers as normal.

Top Tier: Chaos Daemons

Upper Tier: High Elves, Dark Elves, Skaven, Lizardmen, Chaos Warriors

Mid Tier: Orcs & Goblins, Tomb Kings, Vampire Counts, Dwarves, Empire, Bretonnians

Low Tier: Beastmen, Ogre Kingdoms, Wood Elves

Is prob the list for "Tourament Power". In terms of which is bought the most? I'd assume High Elves, Empire, Orcs and Skaven.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Troublehalf said:


> In terms of tournament wins, without special rules (like certain HQ's and items blocked) then Chaos Daemons would be top, followed by High Elves. Purely because they have two of the most powerful characters in the game.


Maybe in 7th edition, but in 8th, Daemons are really alongside the top tier armies.



Troublehalf said:


> Kairos I believe can make any unit in his influence area re-roll failed to hit (maybe wound)


Does he do that in fantasy? I thought that was only 40k. I thought the main draw of Kairos was something to the effect of +6 to cast. But considering he's, what, 800+pts, I hardly think he's a reason to place daemons above all else.



Troublehalf said:


> and Teclis causes Irressitable Force on any double WITHOUT causing (my minds completely gone this morning, is it Miscast?).... unless of course it's a double 6 which he suffers as normal.


He IFs on any double without miscast (double six causes miscast still), but here's the kicker- the War Crown of Saphery prevents his first miscast _every turn_.



Troublehalf said:


> Top Tier: Chaos Daemons
> 
> Upper Tier: High Elves, Dark Elves, Skaven, Lizardmen, Chaos Warriors
> 
> ...


This is roughly it- put Daemons alongside all the upper tier armies (they're not as OTT anymore). I'm also somewhat inclined to create a lower-middle tier, in which Vampires, Beastmen and maybe Brettonnians go. Vampires aren't as strong as Greenskins, TKs, dwarves and empire, and I think brettonians lag behind in the magic/infantry edition. Also, Beastmen are not on the same level of suck as Wood Elves and Ogres. I also think it's somewhat premature to place TK anywhere- from what I've seen they very much have the potential to be top tier (although I can't say I've looked terribly closely), and I think they need some proper field testing first.

Oh wait, wtf? How are Empire not top tier?

In my area, the most common army is by far High Elves- Probably followed by Warriors of Chaos. Skaven are up there, as well as Empire. There's one or two Lizardmen players (such as myself). There's a couple of dwarf, Dark Elf and Vampires players, and a single Brettonian, Beastmen, and Wood Elf player. There's a few old hands at TK coming out of the woodwork as well. That's at least what I'm aware of out of the regular fantasy players at my local bunker.


Oh, and to the OP, people playing certain builds of High Elf, Skaven, Lizardmen, Empire, Daemons tend to have the phrase 'power gamer' directed at them. Some may say it of WoC as well, but I don't see it


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

WFB isn't like 40k... in 40k marines are the premier army. Everyone has used them and half the armies out there are marines of one sort or another.

In fantasy the armies are pretty even. Some are slightly rarer then others in general (WE, orgres, beasts, brets, TK) but there is no clear 'most popular'). I think the closest army to being a most common might be HE or SKaven, based on their being in the starter box and being decent armies (unlike the old OnG/dwarf box set when very few seemed to use them to form an army).


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

It might also vary by the meta. In my area, WOC seems to be most common and tend to run the yard. Tzeench Knights are just really hard to kill, too good initiative to try purple sun, too strong for dwellers. It really feels as if WoC were ballanced for 7th when the opponent could come to the table and say "Hmm, I think I want Lore of Metal for this match".


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The most popular in terms of sales are empire and chaos closely followed by Orc but sales are by no means an indication of ability.


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for this info guys.


----------

